# dankung sizes



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

just been looking at the very informative info on the dankung tube sizes explained

the 2040 , 1842, 1745 , and 2050 don,t appear to be a great deal different to me as far as looks go, but they must perform differently otherwise why would they make them all.

i see that the cross sectional areas of them all are different and wonder if the greater the c.s.a the heavier the ammo they are suited to.?

it would be great if somebody could match these sizes to the relevant ammo .

sorry if this info has already been provided and i,ve failed to locate it .

ta

stevie


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I have this either the right way, or wrong way round

Basically it should be presented 20/40 or 18/42

I THINK That it represent the size inside the actual tubing, and then the overall size.

So for example - 18/42 has a 1.8mm hole and its 4.2mm "wide" alltogether.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

yes i think you are correct about what the sizes mean

what i,m interested in is what size suits what ammo as i only have experience with 1745

this size seems popular but just wondered about the others

ta


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I guess it would be trail/error and asking around...

Single 2040 is good for BB's

looped and tapered 2040 is good for 3/8
Or atleast in my experience


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

2040 looped is nice for target 3/8 steel (summertime) 1842 is nice for target and hunting. (Wintertime/summertime). 1745 is a nice in between set. Kinda like mutpurpose. I think a 6.5 inch loop is a nice starting point. Single 5-6 inch tubes are nice for bbs to 5-6mm steel. Remember 1 inch active length, is 5 inches on draw length. Have fun playing around. these are just my views on tubes.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

If you can only get one size of tube I would recommend 1842 then you can shoot target or hunt. They will shoot 50 cal steel nicely.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thank you for that

its just the sort of info i,m after


----------

